# Perl-5.16.2_1 fails make test , many fails...



## urbanriot (Mar 31, 2013)

I compiled the latest ports perl, perl5.16.2_1, with the options


```
[x] PERL_64BITINT
[x] THREADS
[x] PTHREAD
[x] USE_PERL
```

And it seems to compile just fine, however `make test` outputs the following:


```
Test Summary Report
-------------------
op/cmp.t                                                        (Wstat: 0 Tests: 12084 Failed: 41)
  Failed tests:  49, 609, 1155, 1687, 1701, 1715, 1729, 1743
                1757, 1771, 1785, 1799, 1813, 1827, 1841
                1855, 1869, 1883, 1897, 1911, 1925, 1939
                1953, 1967, 1981, 1995, 2009, 2023, 2037
                2051, 2065, 2079, 2093, 2107, 2121, 2135
                2149, 2163, 2177, 2191, 2205
op/numconvert.t                                                 (Wstat: 0 Tests: 1444 Failed: 12)
  Failed tests:  104, 108, 112, 136, 140, 144, 152, 156
                160, 168, 172, 176
op/pack.t                                                       (Wstat: 0 Tests: 14700 Failed: 4)
  Failed tests:  14154, 14156, 14274, 14276
op/range.t                                                      (Wstat: 0 Tests: 141 Failed: 25)
  Failed tests:  84-95, 99-111
../cpan/CGI/t/tmpdir.t                                          (Wstat: 0 Tests: 9 Failed: 0)
  TODO passed:   3, 6, 8
../ext/POSIX/t/posix.t                                          (Wstat: 0 Tests: 106 Failed: 0)
  TODO passed:   11
../lib/overload64.t                                             (Wstat: 512 Tests: 140 Failed: 2)
  Failed tests:  33, 61
  Non-zero exit status: 2
../lib/warnings.t                                               (Wstat: 0 Tests: 808 Failed: 2)
  Failed tests:  250, 288
Files=2316, Tests=530663, 1631 wallclock secs (223.64 usr 20.43 sys + 1181.05 cusr 118.07 csys = 1543.20 CPU)
Result: FAIL
*** [test_harness] Error code 86

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.16/work/perl-5.16.2.
*** [test] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.16.
root@internet:/usr/ports/lang/perl5.16 #
```

I'm not a programmer but I'm using many Perl scripts to complete many functions and I have no idea if any of those failures are pertinent or can be ignored. 

Thanks in advance!


----------

